# Considering cheaper high mileage Cruze



## ChefBorOzzy (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm obviously new here.  I currently own a 2013 Mustang GT and a 2012 Subaru Legacy. The Legacy will be sold as of tomorrow and I'm interested in replacing it with something else primarily for winter driving, but maybe even day to day if I don't want to drive the "fun" car or want to keep miles off of it. If i do get a fwd car, snow tires will be installed.

I haven't test driven one, but will try to do so this coming week. I think I would prefer an auto for this kind of car at the moment, but am wondering if there are any reliability differences between the manual and auto in the Cruze. Also, how good is the auto in the Cruze? I expect to have to spend some money on repairs/maintenance/updates. With that said, what do you guys think of the 1.4 vs 1.8 as far as long term reliability and even ease of working on it? I sat in a Cruze today (Dealership left it unlocked) and the seats were fairly comfortable and it looked like a nice place to be.

Thanks in advance! Also, feel free to give me any additional information you may think it useful. May even consider a little bit older Civic, but think they're more of a tin can than the Cruze.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

What year is the Cruze you are considering, and how many miles? Stay away from the 2011 model year.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Stay away from the 2011 model year.


Ahmen. 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Problems, Defects & Complaints


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you have a chance, drive a manual as well. I can't stand the Cruzen auto, and the auto transmissions tend to be much more problematic. 

The 1.4s major problems are covered by extended warranties to 10 years/150k for the most part (water pumps and PCV valve covers). It's a lot more spunky engine than the 1.8, which prefers higher RPMs for power. MPG is better by quite a bit too. 

I'll echo the sentiment about avoiding 11s. I'd go for a 12 or 14. 2013 seem to have the most issues with bad clutch packs in the auto transmissions that feel like the car is jerking or engaging gears at a stop when it shouldn't be. 

Like any car, there will be lemons, but a lot of us have had good experiences with the cars. They're not a Corolla, but they're also not the same car that's been built since 2003.


----------



## ChefBorOzzy (Oct 11, 2015)

There wasn't a specific one I considered and am just looking in general. Mileage will probably be around 100k is my best guess. Mpg either way isn't a huge deal and I'd rather have the more reliable engine. Then again, I expect work will need to be performed on either one. 

So.. Stay away from 11s.


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

On the long run? Look at the 1.4T engines for the very reason they have timing chains, not a timing belt like the 1.8 engine. Plus, there a couple down low upgrades like a Trifecta tune with a on/off switch on the fly that are really daily driver friendly. Good luck on your search and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ChefBorOzzy (Oct 11, 2015)

http://m.cars.com/vehicledetail/#vdp?listingId=649322179

Manual transmission was replaced at 87k miles.. Hmm.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> The 1.4s major problems are covered by extended warranties to 10 years/150k for the most part (water pumps and PCV valve covers).
> 
> .


I'm aware of the water pump extended warranty, but the PCV valve cover? I'm not aware of that one being a true extended warranty. JBlackburn could you confirm which years have this extended warranty provision?


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm more than happy with my 2012 manual and it gets about 10mpg more than the auto. Timing chain means less maintenence. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ChefBorOzzy (Oct 11, 2015)

RIXSTER said:


> I'm more than happy with my 2012 manual and it gets about 10mpg more than the auto. Timing chain means less maintenence. Welcome to the forum.


Good to hear! How many miles do you have on yours? How is shifting in colder temperatures?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I feel so stupid I bought a 2011. How could I be so stupid. Nobody buy a 2016 redesign cruze since that will be a total redesign that way nobody will feel as stupid as I feel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChefBorOzzy said:


> Hey guys, I'm obviously new here.  I currently own a 2013 Mustang GT and a 2012 Subaru Legacy. The Legacy will be sold as of tomorrow and I'm interested in replacing it with something else primarily for winter driving, but maybe even day to day if I don't want to drive the "fun" car or want to keep miles off of it. If i do get a fwd car, snow tires will be installed.
> 
> I haven't test driven one, but will try to do so this coming week. I think I would prefer an auto for this kind of car at the moment, but am wondering if there are any reliability differences between the manual and auto in the Cruze. Also, how good is the auto in the Cruze? I expect to have to spend some money on repairs/maintenance/updates. With that said, what do you guys think of the 1.4 vs 1.8 as far as long term reliability and even ease of working on it? I sat in a Cruze today (Dealership left it unlocked) and the seats were fairly comfortable and it looked like a nice place to be.
> 
> Thanks in advance! Also, feel free to give me any additional information you may think it useful. May even consider a little bit older Civic, but think they're more of a tin can than the Cruze.


Welcome to the forums. Snow tires will be the best way to attack this coming from another LGT owner. 

Will also echo 11 stay away from. If you can swing it, shoot for 13 to 14. Drive auto and manual to see how you feel with both. My Leggy is a 5EAT but the Cruze doesn't seem to like the auto and the auto isn't too fond of the 1.4 either. 



jsusanka said:


> I feel so stupid I bought a 2011. How could I be so stupid. Nobody buy a 2016 redesign cruze since that will be a total redesign that way nobody will feel as stupid as I feel.


Not stupid, 1st year productions usually have all the bells ans whistles and then they bean count the years after while refining it a bit. My 05 Legacy has the better headlights and a few other items that changed years later also for reliability purpose.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the 12 Eco with 1.4L/6spd manual combo and have 117,000 miles and am very happy. It's a good car. These days with engine design and how far we've come with lubrication technology cars are surviving well into the 200k miles and beyond.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> I'm aware of the water pump extended warranty, but the PCV valve cover? I'm not aware of that one being a true extended warranty. JBlackburn could you confirm which years have this extended warranty provision?


Sorry about that - you are correct. That ones only covered by the 5/100k powertrain warranty.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Sorry about that - you are correct. That ones only covered by the 5/100k powertrain warranty.


I plan on upgrading to a 2015 one eventually. Can't stand the oil cap we have now.


----------



## ChefBorOzzy (Oct 11, 2015)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I have the 12 Eco with 1.4L/6spd manual combo and have 117,000 miles and am very happy. It's a good car. These days with engine design and how far we've come with lubrication technology cars are surviving well into the 200k miles and beyond.


That a good to hear. So, it's golding up pretty well? How is the shifter?


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm at 90K on my '11 eco manual transmission 1.4 . Other than needing the trans replaced at 55K (yes, sounds like a big deal but it really wasn't) I'm loving my cruze and love it in the snow with winter tires. I think more issues were with the 1.8 autos in '11. 
I'd buy another.


----------



## ChefBorOzzy (Oct 11, 2015)

What's with the manual transmission in these cars?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

ChefBorOzzy said:


> That a good to hear. So, it's golding up pretty well? How is the shifter?


Car is holding up just fine. Shifting is normally effortless with the exception of sometimes when the temps drop. Then it gets a little notchy when the car is cold but smooths out when warmed up. I think most of the transmission problems were prone to the 2011's. I am a '12 and never had any trans issues.


----------



## ChefBorOzzy (Oct 11, 2015)

I went to the dealer and test drove a 2014 with the 1.8 and manual transmission. Coming from my Mustang and a car with much more power, the shifting and clutch is effortless. So easy to take off and drive the car smoothly. The interior is a fairly nice place to be and I love the steering wheel. It seems the car wanders a bit on the freeway.. Or more like the steering wheel is too loose. Fairly quiet and smooth other than that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChefBorOzzy said:


> I went to the dealer and test drove a 2014 with the 1.8 and manual transmission. Coming from my Mustang and a car with much more power, the shifting and clutch is effortless. So easy to take off and drive the car smoothly. The interior is a fairly nice place to be and I love the steering wheel. It seems the car wanders a bit on the freeway.. Or more like the steering wheel is too loose. Fairly quiet and smooth other than that.


The very sensitive electric steering took me a while to get used to on both of our EPS cars.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChefBorOzzy said:


> What's with the manual transmission in these cars?


Under filed from the factory. By the time we swap over to Amsoil, the damage is already done.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Handles said:


> I think more issues were with the 1.8 autos in '11.


I think it was all '11 autos. I had an '11 1.4L with the auto. I drove both a '12 and a '13 1.4L autos as rentals, and they were night and day better than the '11. I would normally not have traded so soon, but the transmission was so bad on the '11 it was extra incentive to get rid of it. I still really liked the car overall, however, so I got a '14 diesel to replace it.


----------



## MrsB (Dec 10, 2019)

UpstateNYBill said:


> What year is the Cruze you are considering, and how many miles? Stay away from the 2011 model year.


Whats the deal with the 2011 Cruze my daughter is looking at one with 89000 miles on it for $4700 this evening. Anything we should be aware of to tell her?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Whats the deal with the 2011 Cruze my daughter is looking at one with 89000 miles on it for $4700 this evening. Anything we should be aware of to tell her?


Don't buy a 2011. The transmission WILL fail.


----------

